# Mag issue?



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

I took my new 1911 to the range tonight. I put 100 rounds through it. :smt071 Boy do I love the gun but one of the mags failed to lock the slide back after the final round. The 2nd mag was fine so I think it's the mag.
Would you agree?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Could be the mag, did it happen more than once withe the same mag? A single occurrence could very well shooter induced. If you're right handed shooting from a two-handed grip it's easy to ride the slide stop with your left thumb thus preventing the slide stop from engaging on empty.


----------



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

It happened 4 times and I am sure it was the same mag each time. I had a mark the mag and load them then I would shoot and each time the slide failed to lock back it was the sane mag


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you've answered your own question, call Sig and tell them what you just said and they should be more than happy to send you a new mag.


----------



## Comanche180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Just looking for confirmation as this is my first Pistol


----------

